# Bridgeport Upgrades



## Rick_B (Feb 19, 2017)

Now that I am getting close on the X axis power feed install I started thinking about what else would be "nice to haves".  I'm looking for suggestions/ideas based on a hobbiest shop and a guy who doesn't use a Bridgeport 8 hours a day and 5 days a week.  Following are the things I am considering (in the order I think they would be the best bang for the buck).  The blank spots are indication that I currently think the last two would not be a good investment.   Feel free to add improvements I have not thought about or to change the order.

1.  2 axis (X and Y) DRO
2.  Y axis power feed
3,  More convenient control box location
4,
5,
6,
7.  One shot oiler
8.  Z axis power feed

Thanks for your thoughts

Rick


----------



## cathead (Feb 19, 2017)

Maybe put #3 at #1... it wont cost anything to move the control box.  DRO would Be #2 in my book.  Also I put a VFD on my 
mill and it is really great for the stuff I do, something to think about I guess.


----------



## Rick_B (Feb 19, 2017)

cathead said:


> Maybe put #3 at #1... it wont cost anything to move the control box.  DRO would Be #2 in my book.  Also I put a VFD on my
> mill and it is really great for the stuff I do, something to think about I guess.



You are right  - the control box is an easy and cheap step.  I do have the Bridgeport running from a VFD - I should have mentioned it is a series 1 J head with a 1 HP 3 phase motor.

Rick


----------



## RandyM (Feb 20, 2017)

What control box are you guys talking about?


----------



## cathead (Feb 20, 2017)

RandyM said:


> What control box are you guys talking about?


I can't speak for Rick but I would think it would be the controls for the VFD.  On my mill,  I have an on-off switch, 
a forward-stop-reverse switch and an emergency stop switch and a speed control  using a 10 turn potentiometer.


----------



## chips&more (Feb 20, 2017)

The best vise you can find. Replace the feed screws and feed nuts with new. Make sure the table and quill locks all work well (if the table moves as you tighten the lock, I would look into it). Check spindle bearings. I would forget all toys until the basic mill is in good working order, then enjoy!


----------



## mksj (Feb 20, 2017)

1. More convenient control box location, either on the head or attached to the knee. Most bang for the buck and easy to do, either 2 wire or 3 wire control.
2. 3 axis (X, Y and Z and/or spindle depending on how you set the depth) DRO, if you are going to make the investment I would go with 3 axis system
3. One shot oiler manual? If an automatic one, then drops to the bottom of the list.
4. Z axis power feed, a real chore to hand crank up and down, I have added a powered Z to all my mills
5. Y axis power feed, low on my list unless you do a lot of repetitive work in this axis.
6. If you have a Varispeed head then conversion to direct belt drive with a larger motor. There are 2 and 3 Hp inverter motors NOS on eBay for as little as $100, but then this would require a bigger VFD.
.
.
9. A nice vise per above, something like a Kurt DX6 CrossOver


----------



## RandyM (Feb 20, 2017)

cathead said:


> I can't speak for Rick but I would think it would be the controls for the VFD.  On my mill,  I have an on-off switch,
> a forward-stop-reverse switch and an emergency stop switch and a speed control  using a 10 turn potentiometer.



Thanks, I just have the simple On/Off switch and added the optional remote lever.


----------



## cathead (Feb 20, 2017)

RandyM said:


> Thanks, I just have the simple On/Off switch and added the optional remote lever.
> View attachment 226815
> View attachment 226816
> View attachment 226817



You did a nice job engineering a mechanical extension on the drum switch.  On my mill the two speed motor
switch gave out after years usage so I opted for a VFD fix as it added capability and probably less expensive
than a replacement switch.  I think your set up is reversing too by the looks of the Dayton type drum switch. 
Very nice and dependable as well.


----------



## RandyM (Feb 20, 2017)

cathead said:


> You did a nice job engineering a mechanical extension on the drum switch.  On my mill the two speed motor
> switch gave out after years usage so I opted for a VFD fix as it added capability and probably less expensive
> than a replacement switch.  I think your set up is reversing too by the looks of the Dayton type drum switch.
> Very nice and dependable as well.



Thank you. You are correct, it is a reversing switch as well. My speed changes are a belt change. I can not take credit for the design, it was an option that wasn't installed on my machine when I bought it. I think it is an original Bridgeport option, I think I have seen in one of their manuals. Now mind you, I did take a couple of liberties and improved it. The lower lever and swivel are the only things left of the original design. Yeah, my set up won't help you guys with the VS set-up.


----------



## Rick_B (Feb 20, 2017)

At this point I'm going to take the control box off the list - easy and inexpensive so I'll just do it.  It seems DRO and Oiler are the recommended top two.  I'm really struggling with the oiler - time is not at a premium for me so I just need to go through the lubrication process manually.  given that it seems DRO is bubbling to the top.  Still open to other ideas/comments.

Rick


----------



## SmashingPumpkins (Mar 8, 2017)

I added two table trays ---helps to keep track of tools etc. 

Did the DRO thing first off----really gets used. 

The mill came with an X power feed, and I recently added one to the Y. Was worth the effort.


----------



## SmashingPumpkins (Mar 8, 2017)

A 6" vise is overkill for a RF45 style mill. A 4" is more appropiate for that size mill & IMO 5" max. I have a 5" GMT vise on my PM45 & it's slightly too big. Not enough Y axis travel to make use of the 5" full capacity. Better to save your money rather than getting something too big & most importantly the weight. I take my vise of the table quite often, a 6" is still light enough for me to be carried by hand but I'm glad I have a 5". I also have a 4" vise as well. I prefer the 5" though.

But those GMT 6" Premium vises are pretty nice. I'd love to have one but don't need one on my current mill. But if you plan on upgrading to a full size knee mill in the future than the 6" will be perfect.


Here's what the 5" looks like on my mill.




I couldn't even complete this cut without my bellows & DRO scale getting in the way. Not enough Y travel & the 5" vise is not even maxed out.




Here's what a 6" vise looks like on another PM45 (gt40's)
View attachment 253544


----------

